# Parted Magic/Gparted Black screen....



## hankweed

Hey guys so I was planning to secure erase my SSD (corsair Force 3 120gb) Because i have XP running on it without AHCI on and i just bought windows 7 pro and want to put that on my OS. So my steps were 
1.Update Firmware (success)
2. secure Erase with parted magic (failure..)
3. Enable AHCI
4. Install windows 7

So when i run secure erase i get to the prompt screen where it asks you how you want to run it so i click the first one and it loads and it keeps scrolling down with different commands and at the bottom is says "loading system devices.." then a second later my screen goes black and ive waited an hour and still black so im stuck and i also tried all the options 1-5 (i think)... Ive tried another program like Gparted and still no luck but it actually gives me an error which i will post a pic of. Any help would be gladly appreciated... because im trying to get my windows 7..

Possible fixes ive tried:
1. Different versions of Parted magic (no luck)
2. different CD/DVD rom tried both (no luck)
3. tried a different program like Gparted (no luck)

So this is a picture of the error i get with Gparted.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Is your SATA controller enabled to AHCI in your BIOS?
I think it needs that.


----------



## hankweed

tried that and didnt work...i have to do that after i secure clean my SSD. and i went back to IDE mode because AHCI didnt even let me load to windows.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Try this:

-return AHCI back to COMPATIBILITY in the BIOS
-format the entire SSD using KILLDISK
-install Windows 7
-return COMPATIBILITY back to AHCI in the BIOS
-update firmware (do this only if your REALLY have to)


Report back with the results.




Cheers!


----------



## hankweed

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Try this:
> 
> -return AHCI back to COMPATIBILITY in the BIOS
> -format the entire SSD using KILLDISK
> -install Windows 7
> -return COMPATIBILITY back to AHCI in the BIOS
> -update firmware (do this only if your REALLY have to)
> 
> 
> Report back with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I returned AHCI to IDE because it would load windows. And compatibility? it only gives me raid, ide and AHCI. I already updated the firmware so no need. Is killdisk the same thing as like parted magic? secure erase? I also downloaded and iso'd http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ and tried to use HDDerase on that CD but it got stuck at one of the screens which asked you for the Yes and No's for the terms...Ill try it again and try other utilities. It also has KIlldisk can i use Killdisk on that?


----------



## wolfeking

ide is compatibility mode.


----------



## hankweed

is KillDisk the same as secure erase? And do i erase system Reserved too?


----------



## jamesd1981

http://www.minitool-drivewipe.com/download.html

Try mini tool drive wipe, it pretty thorough.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

IDE = COMPATIBILITY mode

KILLDISK = secure erase which erases the entire HDD (every sector) competely 100%


Just try to do what I said in my previous post and you should be fine.




Cheers!
UAC


----------



## hankweed

Thanks STARS Killdisk worked fine and im running on AHCI, eveything seems fine for now..but ive been reading about killdisk and it does not actually delete everthing like Secure Erase..but itll have to do for now


----------



## MyCattMaxx

KillDisk has been around longer than SSD, so it was never optimized for it.
Glad to hear you're up and running again.


----------

